# Worth it?



## AsaGarcia03 (Jan 19, 2016)

Is it worth it to sell my bearded dragon me leopard gecko to get another tortoise species?


----------



## hingeback (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't really think so if you already developed a bond with them. Why not sell other things?


----------



## W Shaw (Jan 19, 2016)

For me that's like asking, "Is it worth it to sell my dark-haired kid, so I can get blonde one?" But I get that not everyone sees other species as people.


----------



## AsaGarcia03 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hingeback I don't mean it like that I like the tortoises way more and I just got the beardie and leopard gecko to


----------



## hingeback (Jan 19, 2016)

AsaGarcia03 said:


> Hingeback I don't mean it like that I like the tortoises way more and I just got the beardie and leopard gecko to


After all it's your choice


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2016)

Just keep them and save up for the tort


----------



## AsaGarcia03 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's not happening anymore


----------



## dmmj (Jan 19, 2016)

Huzzah


----------



## MPRC (Jan 19, 2016)

My opinion on the subject is that when I get an animal as a pet (not as a foster/rehab) I am their forever home and they can expect to live out their lives with me. I got my leopard gecko when I was in middle school. I am pushing 30 and she passed away just last winter. My bearded dragon came to me a mess when I was in the 10th grade and he made it 15 years. 

The reason I waited so long to get tortoises despite the fact that I have adored them my entire life is that I was unsure if I would be able to provide for a tortoise for 50+ years. Now as an adult I know that I can and that's why they have come into my life. 

They are pets, not trading cards. Love them and care for them, they depend on you.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 19, 2016)

unless you have the necessary enclosures for each individual tortoise then no either way even if i did i probably wouldn't get rid of a current animal


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2016)

If you're not "in" to your lizards anymore, then they will be better off with some one who is "in" to them.

What you need to examine is why you wanted these animals so bad, and just a few weeks later you are contemplating getting rid of them. Reptiles are not going to get their feelings hurt by moving them around to different homes, but the repeated stress of changing homes can be enough to hamper their immune systems. The decision to bring an animal into one's life should not be taken so lightly.


----------

